# Topaz Adjust support sucks .



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Been using Topaz Adjust 4 for a while now, ran into a problem last week with an image that displays banding from one of the filters.

Got onto the website a week ago, filled out a support form & waited for the quick "usually in one day" or whatever response they brag about on the website.

Nuttin'.

Tuesday I contacted them via phone, asked for support & got transferred over to a marketing voice mail that said support was available only online. I immediately redialed (5 times, actually) and each time immediately got transferred over to the same voice mail, sans body.

Last try I left a message (to the marketing gal) explaining in detail what the issue was, how long I'd been trying to solve it, how to contact me, telling them exactly what I thought of their so-called support and letting them know that I had sent a request for support to their competitor (onOne Software, highly recommended) & resolved that issue in a matter of hours & in a very professional manner.

If you normally purchase photography software that requires support, I'd highly not recommend the wonderful folk at Topaz.

At this point, a week later, I haven't heard squat from them & will continue to spread the good news.

tptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptp


----------

